# French Ring / Jimmy Vanhove / Rick Rutt Seminar Greater Washington Dc area



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Shenandoah Vally Ring Club Presents 
A French Ring Seminar with Jimmy Vanhove and Rick Rutt August 28-29 2010 near Martinsburg WV ( about 1.5 hours from Washington DC and Baltimore) 



Come join us at Shenandoah Vally Ring Club for a Great opportunity. 
Will will be hosting Jimmy Vanhove and Rick Rutt for this unique seminar. 

Jimmy Vanhove---- is currently the highest ranked decoy in France. He is a FR Level 3 and a Selected Mondio Decoy he was selected and just finished Decoying the Cup and Championships in Ring in Mauguio, France. Here are a couple of videos of Jimmy working..


DailyMotion:

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/arfvids ... if_animals

or

YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmAL0FDjYfE

Rick Rutt---- Richard Rutt is the Owner and Head Trainer of V3K9 Solutions, Inc., K9 Trainer/Instructor for Johnstown Police Department, Consultant to the majority of the Police and Sheriff K9 programs in Cambria County, PA, and the founder and President of PennsWoods Ring Club, as well as the Co-Founder of American Ringsport Federation.​ Rick’s Ringsport accomplishments include:​ 


High level Handler, over 50 times Ring III
NARA Selectifs 2007 (Titan),2008 (Uber) 
NARA Cup and Championships 2006-2007 (Titan), 2008 (“Ubble de le Légende Des Cheyennes” Cup Vice-champion) 
Coupe InterContinentale 2007 Team USA (Titan)
Regional Championships Oct.2006 St. Hubert du Nord, France (Titan) 43 Ring III teams
Regional Championships Oct.2007 Champagne, France (Titan) 16 Ring III teams
Regional Championships Feb.2008 Ile de France (Titan) 19 Ring III teams
Regional Championships Oct. 2008 St. Hubert du Nord (Titan and Vulcain) 32 Ring III teams
3 years Selectifs for the Championship of France in Group 3 (one of the strongest groups in France) 
2007 (Titan)
2008 (Titan)
2009 (Titan and Vulcain)

Owner/Handler “Titan De Le Plaines Des Cheyennes Ch/TR” from Ring II to Ring III -2006 and 2007 NARA Ring III Grand Champion(Undisputed), 2007 NARA Ring III Cup Champion, 2007 Highest scoring dog in NARA Selectifs , 2007 3rd place Ring III in the C.I.C. (Highest scoring dog outside of France), twice finished in the top 5 in regional Championships in France, 2007,2008, and 2009 Selected for the Championship of France in Group 3
Owner/Handler “Uber du Calvaire Aux Acacias” Brevet to Ring III – 2008 Highest scoring American dog in NARA Selectifs, 2008 NARA Ring III Grand Champion, Domestic Grand Champion, And NARA Cup Champion ( Handled by Frankie Cowen in the Cup and Championship)
Owner/Handler “Vulcain de Royaume d’Heracles” 2009 Selected for the Championship of France in Group 3
 Owner/Handler “Boogie De Jardin Des Bambous” Brevet 

This seminar is for both decoys of all experience levels and handler/dog teams of all levels. 
There will also be a demonstration of a French ring on Saturday free of charge before the seminar begins. 

the cost 
$200 for either a decoy slot or handler slot 
$75 to spectate for the weekend


Please Contact me for more info or to sign up at
[email protected]
540-514-1627


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I really want to make this. Does anyone know how to forge a doctors note. I learned more in a day and a half with Jimmy than I did anywhere else. I think everyone there would agree with that. Maybe Rick will let you take a bite off his new dog. Rick, tell Jeff how I ran from that dog the next morning after bite work. I didn't have my glasses on and the bastard started running at me from 20 yards away and I had just took 5 steps out of the door way. [-o<


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds fun! I'm sure a lot of people will be interested in this seminar.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THis is what I am talking about. This will be a good seminar for decoys to learn at. Rick can bring quite a few ring three dogs so you can do a lot of work with different dogs to learn to read them.

It will be good for handlers, and their dogs, Rick has trialed at a higher level than anyone in this country there is a lot of experience to be gained there


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice!
Now to get out of work. hmm.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

How long will jimmy be in for?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think he is staying for a month.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

He'll be here next week through the 5th of September, and be available for private or group sessions in Ring or Mondio,or Police K9 To help decoys as well as work with your dogs, but quite a few dates are already booked. Anyone attending the seminar will get discounted rates on private sessions as you will already have some of the foundation work started


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

This will be a great seminar. He is a great teacher. I attended this spring in Ohio and it was well worth the time and money. Rick i sure will bring some good dogs for everyone to work. Looking forward to it again.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Jimmy is an amazing decoy to work with. I know that my skills would be no where close to where there are without Jimmy's guidance. Not saying they are all that impressive, but they would be a lot worse if I hadn't spent the time with Jimmy that I did the last time he was at Rick's. I don't care how experienced you are or what you have done in the past, Jimmy will take you to the next level. He is patient and understanding of everyone who attends his seminars and is able communicate clearly how to fix the issues you are having. It is hard to argue with the best decoy in France when you think that they have over 1000 certified decoy when you compare that to the maybe 30 here in the states. I don't care who you train with, put the BS aside and come work with Jimmy. Be ready to run you ass off though. I'm kinda hoping that since selection is the week before he will let me skip all that physical stuff. I'll make sure to bring the soccer ball so we can play in the suits again. Hey Rick, I got it ;-)

There is also a ton to learn from Rick Rutt. I don't think there is anyone else in the states that has been Ring III over 70 times in trials and has trained with some of the best handlers and decoys in France. Having just imported a Ring III, I find that it is really easy to get the basics of handling down but all the nuances are extremely difficult. He has some pretty nice tricks up his sleeve to get you all the points possible too.

Simply put, if you are in anyway involved with Ring and can make it down, you are a fool if you don't come. See everyone there.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

How is that new dog Jake? Ricks new one has a mechanical jaw with a built in vice grip. Is jimmy involved with police and military dogs in France?


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Adzo is doing better. Tried to eat me the first day but we got that figured out. I was down at Rick's training this weekend and it is obvious that the dog knows how do to everything way better than I do. Heard about the nice mark Bakko gave you and how you whined like a little girl when he bit you in the ass. All kidding aside I worked him yesterday and that dog bites hard. He got me pretty good once on a regrip and there is a nice bruise. Nothing like yours but that dog bites hard. Throw a pic up of that bruise. We can start the whole conversation that decoys don't get hurt again. If I remember from talking to Jimmy he has done work with the French police, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW! Sounds good, not sure bout the crusty Sailor from Somerset Co. though?


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

I am Glad to announce that we have 7 people signed up so far.
I will have dog friendly hotel info available to those attending in the next 24-48 hours..


Thank you to all of you who have responded already, and looking forward to meeting you all..



Sean


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this seminar it's not very often that you get a chance to work with a great trainer and a great decoy at the same time.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

F'Argo and I will be there. And we are PSYCHED!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

i might go... work is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I know this will be a great event, and it figures that it is the same weekend as our seminar on understanding canine aggression (focused on much earlier precursors/signals, than a Ring III dog's open jaws flying at you). Another soccer game too... darn. Oh well, folks should really try hard to attend this seminar. Jimmy is knowledgeable and fun, and Rick is too, I guess :razz::-$. Joking aside, both of these guys have taught me a great deal.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

We have a block of rooms at 

Holiday inn 
301 Foxcroft Avenue
Martinsburg, WV 25401
(304) 267-5500

Contact me to get details on our group rate.



Sean


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Sean you can count me in for the weekend. I'll have Adzo and the puppy. It'll be great to have Jimmy to work all levels of dogs and to expand my decoying skills. Thanks for all the work in putting this together.


----------



## Adam Albaugh (Oct 21, 2009)

I am looking forward to attending this event as well. It is not every day the number 1 decoy in this sport is available to move your rear end along. Thanks go out to Sean for setting this up. 



Adam


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad to have you signed up Adam

Sean


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Heard about the nice mark Bakko gave you and how you whined like a little girl when he bit you in the ass. All kidding aside I worked him yesterday and that dog bites hard. He got me pretty good once on a regrip and there is a nice bruise. Nothing like yours but that dog bites hard. .


Wait a minute I was wearing your banana suit, which one were you wearing?


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I was using my suit. Swapped with Rick and I have Jimmy's old white and brown one with the orange stripes. I forgot to mention that he had Demanet reinforce the legs with kevlar. He still left a real nice bruise on my thigh. How does he compare grip strength wise to Dick's dogs?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That dog has a big head and his muzzle is short so the pressure is in one area. Dick's dogs heads are similar but even bigger, not a pointy triangle! It's hard to say cause I was in full kevlar with Dick's and they completely had my whole leg in there mouth, and that really felt bad. With the suit Bakko had half my thigh and some material and that really didn't feel good! They both bite really hard and I'd rather not try Dick's dog in a suit. I hate to see what a real bite looks like from either one.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I was amazed by the size of Bakko's jaw muscles. It was like he had two softballs stuck in his checks. Agreed that a real life bite would suck.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for telling me in the first post you had that special suit on, dick! I thought man, Jake is one tough son of a bitch, and then the truth came out!


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Might have had a special suit but I still didn't yell for mommy to out the dog early so he didn't hurt me again.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Where's the video?


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Might have had a special suit but I still didn't yell for mommy to out the dog early so he didn't hurt me again.


Jake
I was there and from where I was it sounded more like squealing like a bitch.(that dog sure has a wicked bite) I guess I don't have much room to talk from what I hear I let out a noise when I got bit but then again I did not have a suit on LOL
How do you like your new dog? I am looking fwd to seeing him.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone.
Craig


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> Jake
> I was there and from where I was it sounded more like squealing like a bitch.


There were no witnesses and I only whined on the last bite in the ass because the strap was loose around my waist and it felt like he was gonna re grip on my flesh and after the other 3 bites, I needed a quick out! I didn't scream on the first 3 and the first was the thigh!


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Spin it however you want, there was screaming like a little girl. Adzo is doing really well. Came up at me the fist day I had him but since then we have bonded really well and he is a cool dog. I'm actually heading to Mauritania, Africa tomorrow to help train some dogs for the next two weeks so that will set us back a little. I'm gonna take him down and have Jimmy work him when I get back in the country.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Africa??? When vitor gets big you can compare the bites in a trial suit


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah the guys I train with got a contract with a company there and they needed a decoy so I get to go to Africa for the next two weeks. Should be fun. See you all in a few weeks.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

No witnesses Tim?
I was there and I heard you scream
I believe it was something like
"OUT THE DOG!!! OUT THE DOG!!! OUT THE DOG!!!"


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

The good news for the seminar is we have 10 people signed up to attend
The bad news for those of you not yet signed up is there are not too many slots left so if you are interested in working with Jimmy Vanhove. The time to act is now.
once the slots are filled you will be out of luck.

We have decoy and handler slots available but going fast


You can email me at 
[email protected]

call me at 
540-514-1627


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah now, only on the last bite, I have a sensitive back side!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Great to meet you guys today! I'm sure I will see you again soon!


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Good to meet you too, sorry you had to leave so early


Sean 




Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> Great to meet you guys today! I'm sure I will see you again soon!


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

Kara it was really nice meeting you last saturday, hopefully you can get off work to come to the seminar. Talk to you soon


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

let's see who's attending. 


http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=139759066052076


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

we still have a few more slot available for this seminar.
I would love to see this seminar filled up. 
Don't miss the opportunity to work with Rick Rutt and Jimmy Vanhove.


time is running out so if you are on the fence about attending act now before we fill up and it is too late.

Contact me at
540-514-1627
[email protected]


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm just gonna throw it out there....
If anyone feels like splitting a hotel room for this seminar let me know. I would love to save some money on this trip. lol


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

PM Sean McCormick.I'm sure he has someone willing to share a room. There's always the dog trailer, it's air conditioned!


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Alison are you driving or flying in?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I am driving up.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Well we are almost there.
I have just 3 slots left to fill for this seminar.

Thank you to all the people who have already signed up.


Sean


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

could you post the addr. ? sorry if I miss it


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

the location is



Located 3.5 miles West of I-81 (King St. Exit, West on Tuscarora Pike to Poor House Road); 137 acres.


http://www.mbcparks-rec.org/park_poorhousefarm.html

I will put up gps coordinates soon as I get them


Sean


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Sean,
I will be getting into town early. Give me a call if you need a hand getting things together on Friday. I'm more than happy to help.

I'm tagging along on a hunt this weekend and I am hoping to bring some hog sausage up there with me so everyone can get a taste of the FL wildlife. YUM! \\/


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Hey Sean,
> I will be getting into town early. Give me a call if you need a hand getting things together on Friday. I'm more than happy to help.
> 
> I'm tagging along on a hunt this weekend and I am hoping to bring some hog sausage up there with me so everyone can get a taste of the FL wildlife. YUM! \\/




Help would be great what time do you think you will be in town?



Sean


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Also I had a cancellation or two so there are still some open slots availible if anyone knows someone who is interested


call anytime 540-514-1627


Sean


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be getting there Thursday afternoon/evening.
I'm not gonna lie though, I will probably sleep in on Friday as I have a long ass drive.
Does Friday afternoon work for you?


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> I'll be getting there Thursday afternoon/evening.
> I'm not gonna lie though, I will probably sleep in on Friday as I have a long ass drive.
> Does Friday afternoon work for you?




That works great 

if we get done early who knows there could be possibility of extra training


Sean


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Excellente!!
I'm always down for extra training. haha.

You want me to just call you when I get it together on Friday?


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

sure that will work 



Alison Grubb said:


> Excellente!!
> I'm always down for extra training. haha.
> 
> You want me to just call you when I get it together on Friday?


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

Extra Training with good people and dogs is always a plus


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

if anyone happens to be arund the Dulles airport around 9pm on Friday let me know.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

we now have just 2 slots left for this seminar I am glad to say.


I am looking forward to having a great time this coming weekend.

we have a good mix of handlers and decoys attending.


if you know anyone who would like to come please have them get in touch with me asap.




Sean 
540-514-1627
[email protected]


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am glad that it has filled up so nicely


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

I might know someone that will be around dulles, I'll check into it.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Erin Webber said:


> I might know someone that will be around dulles, I'll check into it.


thanks erin! i appreciate it. feel free to PM me if you find out anything.


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

I am proud to announce that the seminar is now full.

If you wanted to sign up and didn't, contact me and I will put your name on a waiting list.

If anyone drops off the seminar I will draw from the wait list on a first come first serve basis.

Sean 
540-514-1627
[email protected]


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you get an Addr for GPS yet? Just trying to make my plans for the drive.
thank


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

I will put out a email tonight with all the info for the location 


Sean


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Sean P. McCormick said:


> I will put out a email tonight with all the info for the location
> Sean


Do you have any contacts for hotels that take dogs? Thx!


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

this is the only hotel that takes dogs to my knowlege
I had a group rate listed under Shenandoah valley ring club

Holiday inn 
301 Foxcroft Avenue
Martinsburg, WV 25401
(304) 267-5500


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, I poked around a little this morning too.. I shouldn't bug people with stuff at night when I'm being too lazy to help myself. FWIW, their regular rate is twice what I found at another pet-friendly hotel that *should be* about 2.5 miles from the park.
Knights Inn
1997 Edwin Miller Blvd 
Martinsburg , WV 
25401 

Unless you know something I don't know?? 
I'd like to get there Friday, in case you need some help setting stuff up.. still waiting to hear from my "partner in crime" as to when he can leave though!



Sean P. McCormick said:


> this is the only hotel that takes dogs to my knowlege
> I had a group rate listed under Shenandoah valley ring club
> 
> Holiday inn
> ...


----------



## Jason Luczyszyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone know if their is a bar in the area the will have the UFC fight Sat night?


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Jason Luczyszyn said:


> Anyone know if their is a bar in the area the will have the UFC fight Sat night?


I would imagine that will all the bars in that area, Yes one should have it


Sean


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

There are tons a bars in the area and if they don't have it buffalo wild wings should


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

With just hours to go before the start of the seminar we have had an opening or 2 so if you were on the fence about attending and thought you missed out. Here is your chance.

Contact me asap by phone 540-514-1627

Don't miss this great chance to attend what I hope will be a great learning experience in the exciting sport of French Ring.

There is also alot to be learned if your sport is PSA or Mondio ring


Sean


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good talking to you Sean, but I wasn't able to make it.

Kevin


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Too bad! You missed the "Best Bouvier in the US"!! LOL! :-\"



kevin holford said:


> Good talking to you Sean, but I wasn't able to make it.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Wawashkashi Tashi said:


> Too bad! You missed the "Best Bouvier in the US"!! LOL! :-\"


OH NO you didn't! LOL


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

The seminar was great. I learned a lot from Jimmy and Rick, they are an excellent resource! Rick is extremely helpful and is looking to help the sport grown; that means a lot to someone like me who wants to learn. The club did an excellent job of hosting and putting on a spectacular event. Great job Sean, Erin, Erin's Family, and everyone that contributed. ARF is a great organization and is helping ring sport grow in many parts of the country. For someone new to the sport it is great because the education is there for everyone to learn. With a club in Columbus and a Club forming in Cincinnati the possible for myself are endless. I hope to learn more in the future. It was truly incredible. 

Mike Kennedy


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm just repeating what I was told... I'm going to be totally impossible to live with in our training group now! \\/



kevin holford said:


> OH NO you didn't! LOL


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone have any pics or video from the seminar?


----------

